# Stepping my frameless game up :)



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Decided to take it up a notch today. Finally felt comfortable enough to throw together a hunting capable frameless setup. Up until now I've taken a total of 6 hand hits since I started doing this every day 2 months ago, which I think isn't bad. None of them were too bad, 2 of them actually carried on and still hit their mark. That being said, 4 of the 6 hits were in the first month. The other two were after long shooting sessions where my hands were tired, & I didn't form my forks properly. You have to know when you need to take a break frameless or not, that's just a given.

Anyhow, I went with 6" straight cuts of 3/4" Theraband Gold. My own calf leather pinky pouch and a Simple Shot standard shot pouch. This setup RIPS, can't wait to get out for a hunt with it. Don't have any steel right now but I'm sending marbles at a pretty scary velocity, I'd wager 220-230 fps. I'm interested in what other people are using, so please post your setup if you like to shoot frameless too.

I'm loving this - don't know if you can tell lol.

Thanks for looking! 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Awesome photo! After seeing you posting about frameless rigs, I decided to throw one together myself. Took it out side, stretched it to full capacity and WHAMMO! fork hit. THAT HURT! I couldn't bend my index finger for two days. Needless to say my frameless rig sits neglected on the shelf. One day when I get my confidence back, I will take it out again but not for now. Kudos for powering through your fork hits though!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

My setup was 2cm wide theraband gold.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for the compliment my friend! Sorry to hear about your mishap, there must have been a small flaw in your Technique which caused the hit. What sort of ammo were you using? I'm going to do another video showing what I'm doing, and explaining my various influences. I promise this time it will make a lot more sense LOL. In the meantime might I suggest trimming those bands two three quarter inch as I described above and just shooting dry. Even with having improved, I still do probably 10 or so dry shots a day. A little tip, when the band's go clean through the forks and over your hand, the pouch should lightly slap the back of your fork hand forearm.

Thanks for having a look and I'll get to work on the video Lol! Happy shooting!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Frameless is cool. It's like meditation. You absolutely have to pay attention and be focused on the task at hand (so to speak).
Full butterfly is my preferred method of frameless shooting. Either some TBG at 14×9mm, 13" long or a 26" length of 2040, looped. Both with 3/8" steel.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I was shooting 3/8" steel


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> I was shooting 3/8" steel


Gotcha.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

M.J said:


> Frameless is cool. It's like meditation. You absolutely have to pay attention and be focused on the task at hand (so to speak).
> Full butterfly is my preferred method of frameless shooting. Either some TBG at 14×9mm, 13" long or a 26" length of 2040, looped. Both with 3/8" steel.


Very much so I agree completely. It take a compete and total focus to make it work. I believe I've heard your name mentioned as an avid frameless shooter before, thanks for sharing your rig dimensions. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Feels like an extension of my hand. Don't have to shoot frameless but feels like I am doing so.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Frameless shooting is basically the only type of shooting that really holds my interest anymore. Frames that "feel like an extension of the hand" are all well and good, but it's not the same. It comes down to you and the ammo with no filter and no crutch.
I've shot as well frameless as with my favorite slingshot and when it's right it feels like magic. Shooting a perfect 30 on a set of Spanish targets or lighting a match with only rubber, leather, and steel is a path to the doorway of enlightenment.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Good to hear from you MJ!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Frameless, or what I call the O.M.G.D.H.T.F.F

Oh My Goodness, Don't Hit The #^(&!^@ (Fine) Forks

Yeah, Thanks for the dimensions! That helps a lot!.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Well, how much better does it get? First doing without the slingshot frame. Next lets try it without the rubber and leather pouch. Just the hand and the steel ball.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Well, how much better does it get? First doing without the slingshot frame. Next lets try it without the rubber and leather pouch. Just the hand and the steel ball.


Sorry that you're offended, friend, but we were talking about a thing and you replied talking about a different thing.
No one has a gun to your head to shoot frameless or to give up your favorite shooter, but if we're talking about something we like that you don't really know about then you need to be prepared to be dismissed.
It would be the same if I chimed in to every post about a new frame and said "all this is really unnecessary because you could shoot frameless ". That would be super annoying.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I said nothing about being offended. I'm not so thin skinned that I allow something someone else says or does to offend me. Seems to be the in thing to never say anything that someone else might choose to be offended by. I have no problem with someone wanting to shoot slingshots without a slingshot. Just posed a question, can you shoot without the bands and pouch? No need to respond, I get your point or lack thereof.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, this took an abrupt left turn.

Anyhow, I shot a video today showing a complete breakdown of what I think can cause a lot of mishaps. It's mostly simple things like not tilting the 'fork' hand forward, consistent pouch release and so on. It also talks tubes/flats, 2 pouch/loop rigs, band length and other little details. I try to offer some advice on how I stuck with it, even after a few - as my father named them - 'knuckle dusters'. I also attempt to explain the fascination, which comes with it's own set of 'take it or leave it' caveats.

Unfortunately, YouTube doesn't let you upload a video longer than 15 minutes from a mobile device, which is currently all I have to post from. Thus, since my video is 21 minutes long, I will have to wait until Monday when I can get to a computer to complete the upload. So for now, you'll just have to use this poorly shot, blurry, low resolution video as a reference.

Hopefully you got the joke, because in my opinion this is some of the finest blend of pure slingshot skills and cinematography I've ever seen. This guy has his frameless game pure on lockdown. 

Enjoy!






Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

M.J said:


> 1521295296560717237667.jpg


That's something Ive been meaning to try as well, putting a loop on the fork side of the rig. Thanks for the visual aid lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, ring goes around the middle finger. Mostly to aid in centering the rig and to "catch" the tubes after the shot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

And now from ......Indiana! :wave: Good to hear from you Bud!!!!!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

M.J said:


> Yeah, ring goes around the middle finger. Mostly to aid in centering the rig and to "catch" the tubes after the shot.


I'm going to give that a shot tonight, thanks for sharing that. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

M.J said:


> 1521295296560717237667.jpg


I tied mine with a pouch for my loop. I'm placing it over my pinky and man does this ever feel solid! Thanks again 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

U know me buddy .. I use the 2 pouch joeydude special!! Any elastic tubes or flats ! Full butterfly or partial!! Love it all .. I shoot anything from 3/8 steel to 50 cal lead .. love it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Props to you guys! Over the back of my hand is my go to set up. One frame hit did it for me with the way you guys hold it. Too chicken to try it again. Lol

BushpotChef what size tubes are those?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Covert5 said:


> Props to you guys! Over the back of my hand is my go to set up. One frame hit did it for me with the way you guys hold it. Too chicken to try it again. Lol
> 
> BushpotChef what size tubes are those?


Haha thanks man and hey whatever works! I'm using Dankung 2040's for this rig. Nice smooth draw and very snappy stuff. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I realize I'm 6 months late to the conversation, but did you ever post that video? I've been practicing frameless and have been looking for tips. I


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

The Norseman said:


> I was shooting 3/8" steel


from 2cm TB Gold ... I am currently trying out frameless, but you better believe I am using 2cm TB blue, and my 16mm superlight indoor ammo, turned beechwood balls.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

BushpotChef said:


> I tied mine with a pouch for my loop. I'm placing it over my pinky and man does this ever feel solid! Thanks again


 There is a ton of unnecessarily long doubled tube ends, wrapping and oversized leather pouch on your rig that is slowing down your shots.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mopper said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > I tied mine with a pouch for my loop. I'm placing it over my pinky and man does this ever feel solid! Thanks again
> ...


Blowing holes in soup cans at 10m with 3/8 steels, I'll make do.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Haterz gonna hate.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Jeez Louise, now I'm a hater ... well, I do hate sacrificing speed for the sake of harder handslaps, I admit it ...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

M.J said:


> Haterz gonna hate.


Why is there no 'love' comment option like on Fb lool. Youre the man MJ.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

The Norseman,
Sent me a frameless rig... I have been shooting it frameless pfs over my thumb. Many fork hits with SS plastic ammo.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nah man were just joshin no worries, its an old pic of a rugged set I made for shooting mice in the quail pen at work.

All opinions welcome, smart assery included! 


mopper said:


> Jeez Louise, now I'm a hater ... well, I do hate sacrificing speed for the sake of harder handslaps, I admit it ...


Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------

